# Which Autopilot for 25' Hyrdraulically Steered CC



## Roy Page (Mar 10, 2011)

I know this question has been asked many times.

I am set to buy and fit a Raymarine X-10 autopilot to my 25' Center Console that has Seastar hydraulic steering.

The main use of the AP will be to slow trolling at 1.5 to 2.5 mph so we are freed up to set lines and net fish 

At a saving of more than $1k, the cheaper Raymarine S1000 seems to have poor reports at slow trolling speeds and apparently you have to run at above 3 mph to start it tracking and then slow down to your trolling speed. That sounds a bit tough when you have already got the trolling speed where you want it. [I know it derives all data for steering from a GPS]

Anyone using the S1000 for Walleye trolling ?

I like Garmin equipment and would consider the GHP 10 but the cost is really over my budget 

And of course there is the Simrad range .... ?


----------



## btodag (Apr 22, 2012)

I've heard a lot of complaints about the S1000 for slow trolling. I'm trying to get one because I don't do slow trolling, but everything I've read always has a complaint about it. The best I've heard is that if you engage it above 3kts, it'll hang in there down to 1 1/2 kts. Engaged while fast adn then slow down.


----------

